# TiVo Premier Samsung Remote Turns OFF TiVo!



## jt777 (Apr 5, 2010)

My Samsung (LN52B750) LCD TV Remote turns OFF the HD TiVo Premier XL that I just purchased! When I program the TiVo remote to the code for the Samsung, then the TiVo remote not only turns off the TV, but also turns off the TIVO (green light goes out, nothing is recorded). This renders my TiVo pretty useless -- unless I leave on the TV 24/7. The two TiVo Tech support reps I spoke with said they have never heard of TiVo being turned off by any remote. I have Comcast HD and Comcast installed an M-stream card so it works with TiVo.

When I deprogrammed the TiVo remote, as suggested by the tech person, and reset the remote, the TV power no longer works, and the TiVo does not turn off either. When I program the TiVo Remote or the Comcast Universal Remote to work with the Samsung TV, the remotes turn off both the TiVo and the TV.

I also disconnected the HDMI cable between the TiVo and TV just in case there might be something going on there, but even when disconnected to the TV entirely, the Samsung Remote still turns off the TiVo when the TV Power button is pressed. By the way, this did not happen with my old dual tuner (non-HD) TiVo

I know this is a really new product for TiVo, but I am assuming there will be other Samsung HD TV owners with similar problems.

Any thoughts?


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

jt777 said:


> My Samsung (LN52B750) LCD TV Remote turns OFF the HD TiVo Premier XL that I just purchased! When I program the TiVo remote to the code for the Samsung, then the TiVo remote not only turns off the TV, but also turns off the TIVO (green light goes out, nothing is recorded). This renders my TiVo pretty useless -- unless I leave on the TV 24/7. The two TiVo Tech support reps I spoke with said they have never heard of TiVo being turned off by any remote. I have Comcast HD and Comcast installed an M-stream card so it works with TiVo.
> 
> When I deprogrammed the TiVo remote, as suggested by the tech person, and reset the remote, the TV power no longer works, and the TiVo does not turn off either. When I program the TiVo Remote or the Comcast Universal Remote to work with the Samsung TV, the remotes turn off both the TiVo and the TV.
> 
> ...


Turns off, or puts in Standby? Standby will still record scheduled programs, but turns off the front panel LEDs. If it turns the TiVo off, how do you turn it back on?


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

Samsung UN55B8000 here, and the TiVo never goes to standby for me.


----------



## _Ryan_ (Apr 4, 2010)

I have a samsung ln32a540 and a Premiere and I'm not having this issue.


----------



## jmill (Feb 22, 2010)

jt777 said:


> My Samsung (LN52B750) LCD TV Remote turns OFF the HD TiVo Premier XL that I just purchased! When I program the TiVo remote to the code for the Samsung, then the TiVo remote not only turns off the TV, but also turns off the TIVO (green light goes out, nothing is recorded). This renders my TiVo pretty useless -- unless I leave on the TV 24/7. The two TiVo Tech support reps I spoke with said they have never heard of TiVo being turned off by any remote. I have Comcast HD and Comcast installed an M-stream card so it works with TiVo.
> 
> When I deprogrammed the TiVo remote, as suggested by the tech person, and reset the remote, the TV power no longer works, and the TiVo does not turn off either. When I program the TiVo Remote or the Comcast Universal Remote to work with the Samsung TV, the remotes turn off both the TiVo and the TV.
> 
> ...


TiVo cannot be turned off.

When you *manually* turn on TV, what do you see?


----------



## tkdpal (Jun 14, 2005)

It sounds like you have a Samsung TV with Anynet and the HDMI interface is putting the Tivo in Standby. Disable Anynet on your TV and this problem will go away.


----------



## jt777 (Apr 5, 2010)

I have the Samsung Blu Ray and I'm pretty sure it has Anynet. Any ideas on how I disable Anynet?
Thanks -- this is my first possible lead to fixing this problem!!!


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

I have Anynet on my TV, and it doesn't even find the TiVo as a device.
It will find my Denon AVR-3808 (if I enable HDMI control), but won't control it.

It will sometimes turn it off, but never turns on, etc. so I just have the TiVo remote turn the TV and AVR on or off.


----------



## jt777 (Apr 5, 2010)

My TiVo doesn't go into standby mode. It actually turns off completely. 

I've been told that isn't possible, but believe me -- it turns off. Green light goes out -- and when the TV is turned back on the TiVo restarts and goes through the entire startup. It's the same as pulling the power plug.


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

jt777 said:


> My TiVo doesn't go into standby mode. It actually turns off completely.
> 
> I've been told that isn't possible, but believe me -- it turns off. Green light goes out -- and when the TV is turned back on the TiVo restarts and goes through the entire startup. It's the same as pulling the power plug.


Then you need to return it. The TiVo does not turn off. If your's is, it has a major gremlin (both in software and hardware) and should be swapped.


----------



## jt777 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've got a ticket number with TiVo and they said they would look into this and get back to me soon. If I don't get a solution, I'll ask for a replacement. 

I'm hoping there is a solution to this that they will uncover.


----------



## jimpmc (Oct 31, 2001)

This may seem like an obvious question -- but where do you have the TiVo plugged in? Is it plugged into anything other than the wall socket?


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

jimpmc said:


> This may seem like an obvious question -- but where do you have the TiVo plugged in? Is it plugged into anything other than the wall socket?


Good call. It does sound like it's plugged into a "sensing" power strip or something similar.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

SoBayJake said:


> Good call. It does sound like it's plugged into a "sensing" power strip or something similar.


Bingo! That has to be it. Some powerstrips have one outlet that serves as the master. When the device that is connected to that outlet is shut off, it automatically kills the power to the other outlets. I'm guessing that the TiVo would not shut off if the OP covered the IR receiver on the TV and then fired the off command. It's not the code that is turning off the TiVo, it's the fact that the TV is actually being turned off.


----------



## MrPhilo (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm with SoBayJake & jimpmc - check for a forgotten autosensing power strip.
*Edit: and gweempose who reads & types faster than me.


----------



## jt777 (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks. I'll check. I had my old dual Channel TiVo plugged into the same strip, and it didn't shut off -- but who knows? Maybe I plugged it into a different plug. I'll check and see.


----------



## jt777 (Apr 5, 2010)

Update! Mystery solved thanks to the good folks in this forum. Turns out the power strip actually does have 1 plug on the strip that is tied into the TV power -- it's the one labeled Tivo/DVR. On my previous TiVo, I must not have had that plugged into that outlet on the strip, as I didn't have this problem. None of the other outlets on the strip turn off when the TV is turned off -- but that one is!
Thanks for the suggestions -- back to recording shows!


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

jt777 said:


> Update! Mystery solved thanks to the good folks in this forum. Turns out the power strip actually does have 1 plug on the strip that is tied into the TV power -- it's the one labeled Tivo/DVR. On my previous TiVo, I must not have had that plugged into that outlet on the strip, as I didn't have this problem. None of the other outlets on the strip turn off when the TV is turned off -- but that one is!
> Thanks for the suggestions -- back to recording shows!


That seems so backwards. Of anything, TiVo/DVR is the ONE plug that should NOT be tied to TV power.

What brand/model of power strip?


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

SoBayJake said:


> That seems so backwards. Of anything, TiVo/DVR is the ONE plug that should NOT be tied to TV power.


Yep. Something doesn't sound quite right.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

SoBayJake said:


> ... I just have the TiVo remote turn the TV and AVR on or off.


Just curious, how did you get the Tivo remote -besides the TV- also to turn on/off your AVR? Is it b/c your TV is being turned on/off that your AVR gets turned on/off with it (through the Anynet functionality?)? I was hoping I could also turn/on my (Pioneer) AVR with the Tivo remote but I don't think it goes beyond TV and the TV Input


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

If you go to the remote codes settings page, there is a section for AV power/volume as well. I think you hold town Mute & TiVo to set that code, but it tells you on the screen.

I set the TV first, then the AVR. It seems whatever is the more recent setting is what controls the volume. If you do AVR then TV, it will still power on/off both, but the TV volume will be changed, not the AVR volume.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

Interesting... I must have missed that. I do know that I had to use a bunch of codes to finally get a match with the AVR's original remote volume control (up = louder, down = softer, and not the inverse). I do not remember having seen the Tivo option to turn the AVR on/off as well.

Is it the single green TV power that now turns on/off your TV AND AVR at the same time? That would be awesome


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

mvnuenen said:


> Is it the single green TV power that now turns on/off your TV AND AVR at the same time? That would be awesome


Correct, just the green button. This is on my S3 remote, but I did NOT have it "learn" anything. I'm 99% sure my old S2 remote in the kitchen does the same thing.

The only problem with the single button solution is sometimes you "miss" one device, and then it's either a dance to get just the one device on or off, find the real remote, or (heaven forbid) get off the couch to do it MANUALLY!


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

SoBayJake said:


> ... or (heaven forbid) get off the couch to do it MANUALLY!


HA HA! Tx


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

I just downloaded the Premiere XL user manual. Page 74 (pdf file page 83) speaks that one can program the power/volume/mute/input of your TV but only volume/mute of the AVR.... May be in your case the power code is the same for your TV and AVR?? 

Anyway, I will try later at home. As I do have the XL remote I might also have to option to learn/assign a (unused) button to control the AVR power. Tx again


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

mvnuenen said:


> I just downloaded the Premiere XL user manual. Page 74 (pdf file page 83) speaks that one can program the power/volume/mute/input of your TV but only volume/mute of the AVR.... May be in your case the power code is the same for your TV and AVR??
> 
> Anyway, I will try later at home. As I do have the XL remote I might also have to option to learn/assign a (unused) button to control the AVR power. Tx again


It's a Samsung LED TV, and a Denon AVR, definitely not the same code. When I switched from my Panasonic Plasma, I had to redo it. That's how I found out about the volume trick.

It might be undocumented, since not all AVRs have a "toggle" but instead discrete on/off. I found this in the archives: http://archive.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/history/topic/46423-1.html


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

Thanks AGAIN!

This is what I think will do the trick:

*Posted by: judson_west*: _The change was that on the help screen for the A/V receiver code setup, it doesn't mention anything about how to set the power. It says press MUTE and the TiVO buttons, enter the code and now your A/V receiver controls the volume. You then have to repeat the code after pressing the TV POWER and TiVo, followed by the A/V code._


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

mvnuenen said:


> Thanks AGAIN!
> 
> This is what I think will do the trick:
> 
> *Posted by: judson_west*: _The change was that on the help screen for the A/V receiver code setup, it doesn't mention anything about how to set the power. It says press MUTE and the TiVO buttons, enter the code and now your A/V receiver controls the volume. You then have to repeat the code after pressing the TV POWER and TiVo, followed by the A/V code._


I definitely don't do that step, but I'll try setting up the PremiereXL remote tonight, and see how it works. I don't think I even put batteries in it yet, since it doesn't have the 1/2 switch, and I still have the S3 hooked up down there.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

It indeed worked! I just added the AVR code to the 'TV Pwr'+Tivo button setup and now both my TV and AVR turn on/off at the same time.

One problem however.... even while both components turn on, I don't get an image on the screen until I switched inputs on the AVR forth and back (e.g. even while the AVR receiver is on "TIVO", I first need to switch it to e.g. "AppleTV" and then come back again to TIVO before it will display picture/sound. Seems like an HDMI handshake issue but I don't know how to fix that...


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

mvnuenen said:


> It indeed worked! I just added the AVR code to the 'TV Pwr'+Tivo button setup and now both my TV and AVR turn on/off at the same time.
> 
> One problem however.... even while both components turn on, I don't get an image on the screen until I switched inputs on the AVR forth and back (e.g. even while the AVR receiver is on "TIVO", I first need to switch it to e.g. "AppleTV" and then come back again to TIVO before it will display picture/sound. Seems like an HDMI handshake issue but I don't know how to fix that...


Great. Can you program the "Input" button (if it still exists!) to cycle through your inputs? My Denon has discrete keys for everything, so I don't know if I can cycle through them.


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

The Premiere XL (Glo) remote does have the input button but, unfortunately, I can't get it to work for the AVR (it works fine for the TV). Not even when I let it "learn" the IR transmission from my AVR remote... Shame...


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

Ok, so I must be crazy! I tried getting the new remote to behave the same way, and it wouldn't. I did the TiVo/Power combo, and entered the AVR code, and it worked.

I guess I did that ages ago, and forgot! Sorry for the misinformation!


----------



## mvnuenen (Jun 1, 2007)

Not sure if I follow you correctly. I was able to get the new XL glo remote to work exactly how you said it.

UPDATE: I was also able to program the Input button to cycle through the AVR inputs!


----------



## SoBayJake (Feb 6, 2002)

mvnuenen said:


> Not sure if I follow you correctly. I was able to get the new XL glo remote to work exactly how you said it.
> 
> UPDATE: I was also able to program the Input button to cycle through the AVR inputs!


I meant I have to do the following:
1) TiVo + Power -> Enter TV code (for TV volume/power/mute)
2) Mute + Power -> Enter AVR code (for AVR volume/mute)
3) TiVo + Power -> Enter AVR code (for AVR power)

I'm guessing I did step 3 a LONG time ago, and forgot, and it "stuck."

Congrats on the AVR input. Now you can hide the other remotes!


----------

